
At Last, Physicists Understand Where Matter's Mass Comes From - motiw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/11/07/at-last-physicists-understand-where-matters-mass-comes-from/#5c7ed5ac5bf9
======
bediger4000
This is a must-view. It has the largest complement of incomprehensible physics
diagrams I've ever seen in a single article! 7/7, would boggle again.

~~~
loa-in-backup
I especially like the one about symmetries

------
yesenadam
I've never read any advanced physics, but reading about Lattice QCD brings to
mind Fredkin and Zuse's work on 'the universe as cellular automata', but I
don't know if there's a deeper connection. Probably.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lattice_QCD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lattice_QCD)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Fredkin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Fredkin)

[http://www.digitalphilosophy.org/](http://www.digitalphilosophy.org/) \-
Fredkin's site

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse#Calculating_Space](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse#Calculating_Space)

[http://download1.libgen.io/ads.php?md5=FDF0CCE3D0714BF626C2E...](http://download1.libgen.io/ads.php?md5=FDF0CCE3D0714BF626C2E2DAB340FD39)
\- _Calculating Space_ download

